# PPI FRX 456



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, 

Anyone familiar with this old school ppi frx456? I saw it in our local listing selling for around usd 100

Worth buying?

Thnx:laugh:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.directed.com/guides/manuals/ig/precision_power/G41810_3-03.pdf


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

That's not a bad price, but are you looking to use it or collect it? What's the condition? Cosmetics? That's about the going rate for a good old school active crossover. 

The flexibility of it is nice. I have considered getting one and playing around with it but I already have too many crossovers.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Excellent x-over. $100 is average for one in nice shape and working. Take $10-$15 off if the plug is missing. I own 2. One NIB I gave $160 for and a really nice used one I gave $85 for. I plan on using the used one in a setup this summer with Art Series amps.


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

thanks for the help, condition is around 7.5 to 8 , im thinking of save and get myself a audison bit 10 to get more processing power and crossover


----------



## Pitzury (Aug 14, 2012)

63flip said:


> Excellent x-over. $100 is average for one in nice shape and working. Take $10-$15 off if the plug is missing. I own 2. One NIB I gave $160 for and a really nice used one I gave $85 for. I plan on using the used one in a setup this summer with Art Series amps.


Selling any of them? Black or silver version?


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Pitzury said:


> Selling any of them? Black or silver version?


Sorry, I'm installing the used one in my t-bird with black Art a204 and a300. The NIB one is for my collection.


----------

